# 30/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jan 10, 2011)

Week 30 is upon us. I think the weather has provided us a no-brainer for a theme this week. We're going with...

WINTER

Looks like we might have at least a couple of good days to catch this stuff before it's gone. Let's get out there and take some photos of this beautiful winter weather!!!

And now for the rules... again. 

Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between the posting of this thread and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread and will be removed. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 10, 2011)

*9pm shadows*

just came in from playing with the 55mm 2.8 trying to catch the street light shadows cast on the winter snow.With a tripod this time


----------



## Browtine (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome Lee!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 10, 2011)

Once again Lee ya done GOOD a hard tool to use in good weather and a fiting pic of a hard working tool takin it eay in the WINTER


----------



## carver (Jan 11, 2011)

Good shot of days gone by Lee.Ok I'll stay on that theme.


----------



## Topwater (Jan 11, 2011)

carver said:


> Good shot of days gone by Lee.Ok I'll stay on that theme.



I like this theme.  Both shots are great.


----------



## Topwater (Jan 11, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> just came in from playing with the 55mm 2.8 trying to catch the street light shadows cast on the winter snow.With a tripod this time



That lighting effect is great.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 11, 2011)

Topwater said:


> I like this theme.  Both shots are great.



Well Jerry we may be like this old equipment not used any more but we still stand ready to be used again.And from the blind person perspective don't look bad either


----------



## Fortenberry (Jan 11, 2011)

Little stamp mill in Dahlonega


----------



## carver (Jan 11, 2011)

Great shot Fortenberry,That was a high tech machine back in the day.


----------



## Niner (Jan 11, 2011)

We didn't get much snow down this way....just sleet and ice. 

Gonna have to thaw the ol' boy out before I can do any more grillin'.


----------



## cornpile (Jan 11, 2011)

Lee,what a pic.The lighting is wonderful.One of the sharpest Ive seen.Wallhanger for sure.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 12, 2011)

We added a touch of new snow last night to what we already had but the old stuff had melted some and then froze so now things are real slick under the fresh stuff


----------



## cornpile (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Niner (Jan 12, 2011)

Pile, my daughter recently moved to Louisville....she says that's a pretty common site up thar these days.


----------



## Resica (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's my try.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2011)

*Winter also means basketball*

Spent a few days over at UGA this week.  My room overlooked Stegeman Coliseum, so here is my WINTER theme submission.  Snow and sports venue in one shot.


----------



## carver (Jan 15, 2011)

Great shots so far,lets see some more


----------



## kc6bsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Winter melt down!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 15, 2011)

I've missed a few with everything going on and now trying to get some duck hunting in.  I remembered to take my camera in the truck .... I'm not brave enough to take it in the kayak ... even in a dry bag.

This is Wacissa Springs on a 20 degree morning.  the water stay 65-70 degrees.  On really cold mornings I can hardly see to paddle down the river to hunt because of the fog/steam on the water.  And to top it off the warm water keeps the gators active year round ... they grow fast eating all year.

Gotta be a little crazy to stand waist deep in gator infested waters in 20 degrees just to shoot a duck.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 17, 2011)

well i shot a lot this week and am thankful for it. i will add this winter fluffed chipping sparrow as my submission for the week !


----------

